# Wanted A 28krs Or A 28oks



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

If you have one for sale or know of one for sale at your local dealer let me know.
Gary


----------



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

Are you still looking for a 28krs? I Have a 2009 that was used a handfull of times the last 3 months. I want something different, thats all. I would like to get 19500 if possible.

Brad


----------

